
U.S. Supreme Court lets Google advertising class action suit proceed - Jerry2
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-court-google-idUSKCN0YS1GI
======
effingwewt
Serious question- Would this have been possible if Google had put in their
contract that all parties waive their right to a class action? Many companies
do this now- Microsoft's xbox live, for example not only forces you to forfeit
any class action lawsuits, but at the time I stopped using their services, I
believe they also required meditation with a mediator to be chosen by
Microsoft. I sold my xbox 360 and never looked back.

edit- I also remember specifically Microsoft releasing a TOU update just days
after, if not the day of, the ruling allowing companies to do this came down.

